# Secuencial con leds y bateria



## jyan (Jul 1, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS:
bueno lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer un trabajo para la universidad y necesito saber como hacer unas flechas que tengan una secuencia algo asi <<<    >>> (lo siento pero es muy graficamente) y se debe encender una, luego la otra y asi hacia cada lado desde el centro. y deben funcionar a bateria o algun tipo de energia que no sea la de 220v.

saludos
julio


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola,

Puedes hacer un circuito secuencial de hasta 10 salidas con un contador decadal como el CD4017 o utilizarlos en cascada y aumentar el numero de salidas en múltiplos de 10.

Té adjunto un simple circuito con este integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## tkd30 (Jun 27, 2009)

disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y me parece muy interesante,  tengo una duda de como hacer un secuenciador usando un 4017, el problema esta en que necesito que se encienda un led y en los sig. pulsos se se enciendan uno por uno y cuando llegue al final se vaya apagando uno por uno:

ejemplo:

0000000     todos apagados 
1000000   1 er led encendido y asi sucesivamente...
1100000
1110000
1111000
1111100
1111110
1111111
0111111 ahora que se comience a apagar uno a uno
0011111
0001111
0000111
0000011
0000001
0000000

  se me ocurrio hacerlos con puras compuertas pero quedaria un moustro de circuito y con el 4017 no he logrado hacerlo. si hay alguna propuesta se los agradeceria mucho, que no sea con pic


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola.

Puedes usar puertas lógicas en lugar de los diodos.

Chao.
elaficiomado


----------



## tkd30 (Jun 30, 2009)

gracias intentare


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola.

Este es sin diodos.

Chao.
elaficiondo.


----------



## tkd30 (Jul 1, 2009)

estuve analizando y se me ocurrio este circuito gracias de todas formas


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola.
Esta interesante tu diseño, aquí publico el archivo en Livewire de los circuitos que he puesto.
Ambos hacen lo mismo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jairalfonso (Jul 6, 2009)

Compañeros será que me pueden ayudar a conseguir un circuito secuencial de video 
Lo que pasa es que yo tengo 4 cámaras y lo  tengo trabajando con un secuencial manual, 
 Quiero armar un digital 

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola.
Deseas que cambie de forma secuencial, es decir, la camara 1, después la 2, la 3 y la 4, vuelve a la 1.
Eso se puede hacer con el 4017, el tiempo que cada camara estará actica dependerá del Timer o temporizador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 6, 2009)

No seria mejor usar un microcontrolador? ahorrarias muchos componentes.

Saludos


----------



## jairalfonso (Jul 7, 2009)

Compañero yo no soy muy experto en esto, como sería el circuito para ármalo 

Gracias


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 7, 2009)

Pues todo depende de que micro vayas a usar. En el caso de solo encender 8 LEDs (que pueden ser 8 "tiras" de LEDs) puedes usar un 16F628A. No se si te estoy complicado las cosas con esto, ya que el micro hay que programarlo para que funcione.

saludos


----------



## manu840 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola estimados!
Son un clasico hobbysta en materia de electronica, y quizas haya dado con el foro adecuado a mi necesidad. Vi el circuito de TKD30 para secuenciar 7 leds y es justo la cantidad que necesito trabajar, solo que me encataria que me tiren una soga de como lograr que cada led quede encendido hasta un maximo de 30 seg cada uno.. Desde ya infinitas gracias y felicitaciones a estos genios de esta materia maravillosa llamada electronica! Saludos cordiales. manú


----------



## clocko (Mar 26, 2011)

puedes utilizar un 555 variando las resistencias o los capacitores hasta obtener lo que buscas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## yupiwankanavis (May 8, 2011)

buenas, soy extremadamente nuevo en esto y necesito vuestra ayuda, quiero hacer un circuito secuencial que al energizarlo encienda uno a uno los leds sinque se apague el anterior, luego al quitarle la energia se apaguen desde el ultimo que se encendio al primero osea:

on:
xxxxxxxxxx
0xxxxxxxxx
00xxxxxxxx
000xxxxxxx
0000xxxxxx
00000xxxxx
000000xxxx
0000000xxx
00000000xx
000000000x
0000000000

off:
0000000000
000000000x
00000000xx
0000000xxx
000000xxxx
00000xxxxx
0000xxxxxx
000xxxxxxx
00xxxxxxxx
0xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx

de velocidad regulable, porfa....les prendere velitas.....


----------



## MrCarlos (May 8, 2011)

Hola yupiwankanavis

Pues te sirve cualquiera de los circuitos que vienen en el mensaje #8 de elaficionado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yupiwankanavis (May 9, 2011)

gracias maestrisimo, lo vere insufacto...


----------



## Janotrek7 (Ago 13, 2011)

yo necesito un secuencial de leds de alta luminosidad pero que el apagado sea por atenuación y no de una... me sirven estos diagramas publicados?? es para hacerle un movil original a mi hija!! jeje!!! gracias de antemano!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola Janotrek7

Creo que si te servirían esos circuitos pero la parte que hace que se vaya atenuando la intensidad luminosa de los LED’s no está contemplada en ellos. Tendrías que diseñar esa parte o buscar otros circuitos, tambien del elaficionado, donde si se produce ese efecto de atenuación.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ropijo (Oct 27, 2011)

gentes esto hice no hace mucho y es para 10 led si necesitan para 14 me avisan y les digo como lo solucione y de forma sensilla solo negando el clock para el segundo 4016. esta es muuuy buena pagina especial para comenzar. http://www.ledfacil.com.ar/efectos.html

perdon me corrijo, para 20 led era la ampliacion.


----------

